# Opinions



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

I bought a Shetland in December. First picture the day she came home.

I noticed about three weeks ago that her udder is full and I can get clear fluid.

Next pic us Princess this past Sunday

I had a vet out yesterday. He did an ultrasound and said she appears not pregnant. Could he be wrong

The pics were too big. The pic in my profile is from Sunday


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 5, 2016)

I can't get the picture very big on my phone, but she looks pregnant to me.

With her udder full and getting clear fluid, I'd say she is close.

Sometimes blood test on mares in the last month of pregnancy, show the hormone levels being she is not pregnant. When she may be.

I'm not sure about how to fix pictures, but it would be nice to see pictures of her broadside and behind at her level. Also pictures of private area and udder.

Hopefully someone can help you with pictures, so we can help you better.


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I got the pic


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

This is a side of her in March

Second is side this past weeken


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 5, 2016)

She definitely looks pregnant. The baby is sitting sideways still. Once she looks slabsided, than she is a go.

Can you possible get a picture of her private area and udder, please?

She's a very pretty silver dapple (silver black). My stallion is a silver smoky black, but his color is that of a chocolate color.


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll get udder and privates tomorrow. I'm at work now. Has anyone have a vet say no on ultrasound and still have a baby?


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

Got my daughter to get more pics


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, I've had a vet say no with an US and then had a baby - but - that was a long time ago and US have come a long ways since then. Did vet do an internal or external US?

We've had vets who couldn't get a reading with one and could with another and others that couldn't with either one. I've also had a GOOD repro vet tell me my mares were pregnant via US as early as 14 days after her last breeding date!! That vet did a LOT of US, though, and it makes a big difference.

I would say that your mare is possibly pregnant, but then again I had one last year whom we tracked thru pics and who bagged up and never produced a foal - but she nursed a foal for two other mares starting in June when 1st one was born, then again in September when 2nd one was born. Never saw her nursing the 3rd - born on Dec 26th - but like the previous two she does watch her and you often find them together and would think they are mare/foal (mother/daughter) but they aren't even related, LOL.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, a few. I've heard people have their horse untrasounded and the vet didn't see anything. They had a baby roughly 11 months later. Have also heard people getting blood test that came back negative, but mare was pregnant. I've heard hormones level lower below pregnant level when closer to foaling.

Try putting your arms around her belly with your hands right in front of her udder. Make sure she has had a chance to eat for about 15 minutes. If pregnant, you'll possibly feel the foal. If she is as far along as her udder makes her sound, you should be able to visably see foal moving.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2016)

The udder could be filling, but really looks more like one who has had a foal and is "drying up". At least when compared to our mares' udder's. I now have 3 mares that have very, very small udders. All of our previous mares had HUGE udders - even as maiden mares.

Any idea what her udder looked like when you brought her home? If it is filling, it still has a ways to go before she'd be full... Also, some mares will get fluid in their udder and teats when they are in heat, then it will reduce again.

CUTE mare, btw. LOVE silver dapples and silver dapple pintos.


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

Her udder is bigger than when we got her. It was her larger udder that alerted me to her possible pregnancy.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 5, 2016)

Your mare is beautiful! Can I ask when your purchased her were you told she was pregnant or exposed to a stallion?


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

I bought her in Dec. When I asked if she could be pregnant. His response was " I don't know ". I the asked any possibility??? His response was " not sure". Very evasive


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 5, 2016)

hmm could be he hadn't had her long.


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes. He lead me to believe that they had had her for a while and that his girls trained her to sell for Christmas money. But she really isn't all that trained so I am thinking he hadn't had her very long.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry I don't have any advice but she so cute her colour is beautiful x


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum






I agree with the others , there is a possibility that she is carrying a foal. Its hard to know with the lack of answers you got from the previous owner.

If she came to you in December last year , she would have been in foal. By now you should be able to feel movement as she would be into the last trimester.

Magic marker minis explained above how to feel for movement.

Can you post another set of Pics in a few days so we can look at the comparison between the two to see if there are any noticeable differences


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I have tried and tried to feel movement. Nothing. And there has been no physical changes. She hasn't gotten bigger anywhere. So alas. I guess she is just gotten to be a very fat pony. Winter should take care of that. I can not say I am not very disappointed. I am.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 8, 2016)

I would still keep an eye on her.

I've had mares that were pregnant and baby was not very active. Some babies move a lot, some very little.

As for any changes, they can be hard to see; especially for someone who looks at her everyday.

Wouldn't hurt to take pictures in a few days and show us.


----------



## KowHorse (Aug 9, 2016)

Here are a few pics from today. Her belly is an inch bigger around but not do much on the sides.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2016)

Id be keeping a close eye on her, she looks a bit suspect to me. She very well could be pregnant though Id think you would have felt movement by now.

These mares like to keep us guessing !!


----------

